# List of old sailors?



## Mary Paterson (Jun 15, 2004)

I am trying to trace my family tree.My GGGrandfather was a merchant sailor living in the south of England in Kent. I only know his surname was Page and that he was a sailor.Do any of our UK members know where I can look for lists of merchant sailors who sailed the seas around the 1870s or 1880s thanks Mary in Sydney


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

Mary Paterson said:


> I am trying to trace my family tree.My GGGrandfather was a merchant sailor living in the south of England in Kent. I only know his surname was Page and that he was a sailor.Do any of our UK members know where I can look for lists of merchant sailors who sailed the seas around the 1870s or 1880s thanks Mary in Sydney



Hi Mary,

I suggest you might like to try www.pro.gov.uk - thats the public records office which will lead you on to being able to do a search for your GG. I dont know how old the records go back but its worth a try. I used it a while back and found it handy - particularly from Oz..Good Luck..Doug


----------

